# Piper finally passed the WCX!



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Third time was the charm for Piper today and she finally passed the WCX at the Des Moines GRC test (took 3 years since there's just the one test locally per year). I'm proud that she passed (and did well) despite very little training over the past two years. And I'm really proud that she was the only golden (out of seven) that passed. 

I've not been around much lately but thought I'd share our achievement. Our daughter, Hannah, turned two this spring and our second daughter, Laura, was born at the end of February, so my poor dogs have been feeling pretty neglected.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Piper, and on your growing family!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You have a second daughter? Congratulations! And of course also congrats on Piper's achievement!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, so good to see you around! Congratulations on the WCX, but even more so, on the second daughter  .


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Huge congrats!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good for you for sticking with it. At our WCX last year only one dog passed too! That triple throws a lot of dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have wondered how you're doing  Can't believe that Hannah is two now! Congratulations on your new daughter - how does Hannah like being a big sister? Love hearing about the WCX - that is very exciting and quite impressive considering you have two babies  We'd love to see some photos of your girls - and Piper of course!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to all


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't believe we didn't know you had another kid! I was just thinking of you last week.

Congrats on the WCX!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Been wondering where you were. Sounds like you've been busy. Congratulations on the little one and the new title.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

A two year old, a baby and Piper passes the WCX, amazing!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations!!! And many congrats on your new baby! I don't know how you do it!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The one judge was a bit surprised to see two littles with me at the awards, she had seen me with them watching the WC so I think she thought I was just a spectator. Great thing about dog events is that there is a plethora of substitute grandmothers always available to hold a baby! I'm not sure what I'm going to do once they are old enough to have their "own" dogs. My car isn't big enough for everyone to have a dog! It was nice to "see" everyone, maybe I can try to make a point to stop back more often.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Piper, great job!

Congratulations on the birth of Laura, hard to believe Hannah is two already. I'm sure she's a proud big sister.


----------

